# Black Lop Club!



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

Even though I don't own one, I noticed a few people saying they wanted one. So here ya go!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hehe thanks, here's my onr year old baby Phinn...

I don't know what breed he is, but he's around 5 pounds 
















Silvie


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

phinn is a cutie pie!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes I can do this one!

Here's my baby, Pepsi, the last one was the first day I brought her home at 3 months old or so. 

She was soooo tiny!!!!!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, someday, I am determined Ill own a black lop, or atleast a lop! :tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 10, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Oh, someday, I am determined Ill own a black lop, or atleast a lop! :tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:



AHAH! That someday has come! I introduce to you --- The Black lop named ---- SISI! 






Hahaha! Sorry, I am really bored... and now I can kinda be a part on the black lop club!

(Hehee, Thats Pepsi's ear!)


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Aw bless ya shay! lol


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 11, 2007)

Oops! LOL I just couldnt resist! I HAD TO POST IT! :bunnydance::bunnybutt::bunny18



:nicethreadBy the way!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my Cooper:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 13, 2007)

:yeahthat:

And Shadow kinda counts too!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 13, 2007)

Pepsi is demanding a percentage of any profit madeoff ofthat Sisi pic......

She looks good as a lop by the way


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 16, 2007)

For those of you who remember my Tank stories, Tank looked EXACTLY like the buns in the photos. He was a monstrous black lop.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 16, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> Pepsi is demanding a percentage of any profit madeoff ofthat Sisi pic......
> 
> She looks good as a lop by the way



LOL, Any profit? Phhhhfff, thats already been spent on: veggies, toys, and FOOD  LOL Just kiding 

I personaly think she looks goofy, ubt if her ear was longer, and ifI didnt have a pic of her with huge standing years branded into my mind, I might agree on the looking good as a lop


----------



## Henxy (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa173/Henxyrabbit/IMGP2527.jpg

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa173/Henxyrabbit/poppybeanbag.jpg


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah i can be apart of this club now,lol. This is Sooty, this first pic my mom yelled at me for not cleaning up before i took it. It you follow the trail of pellets you will find the rabbit. lol 








this one is another of him sleeping, he hasnt been here a week yet and he is ssssoooooo relaxed. And he POOPS WHILE HE SLEEPS:laugh:he is such a man.lol

the first time i seen him like this i thought he dropped dead on me,lol






Here is a close up that i have of his eyes, this was the first night i had him. I am in :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's my beautifulEbony...











cheryl


----------

